# 45 years of sigs, eish!



## Peteblotgeek (28/8/20)

Hi all
As a noob I wish to thank the kopdoek auntie for getting me VAPING!!!!
To my surprise there was no bad side effects, except the pants have shrunk a bit. Trying to get the wife to change the washing powder - you can think wat her reply was.
On a serious note, I got breath, taste, smell and more money!!!
It is just a no-brainer, pitty the okes that still smoke.
Ps, and the beer tastes much better.
Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 31


----------



## DavyH (28/8/20)

You're going to love it...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6


----------



## KarlDP (28/8/20)

Peteblotgeek said:


> Hi all
> As a noob I wish to thank the kopdoek auntie for getting me VAPING!!!!
> To my surprise there was no bad side effects, except the pants have shrunk a bit. Trying to get the wife to change the washing powder - you can think wat her reply was.
> On a serious note, I got breath, taste, smell and more money!!!
> ...



Welcome to the club... lol and the forum.. 

Best decision you ever made. Enjoy your vape journey.. Just be careful of the rabbit hole. The further down you go the more money it eats.. and its never ending.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB (28/8/20)

Awesome job, congratulations! I will never go back to smoking, vaping is amazing! Welcome to the forum, it's a great place to be!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (28/8/20)

It's crazy for sure. The mental blocks to stop smoking are huge, but once over them ... like you said a no brainer.

Congratulations, may you never go back.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (28/8/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Peteblotgeek (28/8/20)

Wow, thx peeps.
About that rabbit hole - mmmmm!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/8/20)

Welcome @Peteblotgeek !
Enjoy your stay and congrats on the vaping!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (28/8/20)

@Peteblotgeek 

Sooooo happy to hear that you started, and more importantly, that you're continuing to vape!! 
I agree that Kopdoek Tannie has contributed to the vaping community!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (28/8/20)

Peteblotgeek said:


> Wow, thx peeps.
> About that rabbit hole - mmmmm!!


Not sure about the rabbit and the dog holes. I'm more of a cat hole fellow, because the cat always closes the hole.
Welcome and enjoy!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/8/20)

Welcome @Peteblotgeek and congrats on quitting the stinkies!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/8/20)

Peteblotgeek said:


> Hi all
> As a noob I wish to thank the kopdoek auntie for getting me VAPING!!!!
> To my surprise there was no bad side effects, except the pants have shrunk a bit. Trying to get the wife to change the washing powder - you can think wat her reply was.
> On a serious note, I got breath, taste, smell and more money!!!
> ...



Welcome to the other side & well done  It took me 40 years to get to vaping and I have not looked back since I started vaping more than 3 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Welcome to the other side & well done  It took me 40 years to get to vaping and I have not looked back since I started vaping more than 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may want to check there is no toilet paper stuck to your shoe from time to time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

